# Print Screen und Rechtsklick sperre?



## Michael Och (15. November 2003)

Hallo liebe Leute

Ich habe zwar genügend HTML Kenntnisse aber ich bin nicht dahintergekommen, wie man eine Print Screen Sperre macht, genauso wie eine Rechtsklick Sperre auf Bilder macht.
Warum? Ich habe eine Page  im Aufbau, die um Photos handelt, die man kaufen kann, aber nicht einfach Kompieren und Drucken darf. Darum bräuchte ich eine Solche sperre, bitte gebt euer Wissen preis .
Gruß kingax


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. November 2003)

Hi,

Bilder können nur wirksam geschützt werden indem man sie nicht öffentlich zeigt.
So kurz und knapp kann man das ausdrücken.

Natürlich kann man das Kopieren erschweren. Das geht aber nur, indem man den
Bildgenuss mit eingerechneten Wasserzeichen stark einschränkt. Und selbst da
unterschätzt man häufig noch, wie ausgiebig sich manch ein Bilderdieb mit dem
Thema Retusche auseinandersetzt, um an ein Bildchen zu kommen.

Diese Rechtsklicksperren u.ä. Skriptereien bringen effektiv nichts.
Screenshots kannst du nicht unterbinden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Michael Och (15. November 2003)

Achso, naja trotzdem Danke.


----------

